

Why Robots Might Boost Industry While Killing Jobs - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/01/why-robots-might-boost-industry-while-killing-jobs/

======
dfc
OMG! Capital vs. labor, what a discovery. Someone alert the Nobel economic
prize committee.

